# Automatic Tranny Fluid????



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

I wanted some input on my Tranny fluid change. I can go ahead and put in regular grade transmission fluid for about $50. Or, I can do the change and replace it with sythetic transmission fluid for about $130. Even though the synthetic change is a ton more it is supposed to be a lot better. They said nothing about it being better for when you are snow plowing, but the tests they showed were impressive. Is this all a bunch of bull or should I do the synthetic change. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

I would prefer Amsoil Torque Drive I have been running that and I am very pleased. You will spend a little more than conventional but in the long run Amsoil has proven to out perform. Go to www.amsoil.com and sign up as a preferred customer and use my zo#1437660 and save some money. They have a full line of synthetic lubricants.

Hope this helped.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I would do 3 changes with old fashioned fluid to the one change with synt.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Once you change to synthetic its not a good idea to change back to dino fluid.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You will do alot more good by simply staying with the Dino oil and replacing the tranny pan with a deeper version. More fluid means lower temps. Unless you're pushing really high HP, there's no need to spend the extra cash on synthetic. Make sure you change the fluid every year and you're all set. I've inquired with several tranny guys over my plowing years about switching to synthetic and they all say the same thing- deep pan and regular (yearly!) fluid and filter change is all you need. (You'll need a yearly fluid and filter with synthetic too...)


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Definitely go with the Amsoil. I run it in my Allison (and in the rest of my truck) and it is fantastic. Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Tranny Oil*

Amsoil Is A Good Choice, But 1996 And Newer Fords Have A Different Rating For Tranny Oil, You Can Not Run The Regular Mercron Oil, You Have To Run Merc 5 Oil,

In Addition To Property Management I Have A Repair Facility, What I Am Telling You Is From What I Have Seen. I See Alot Of Premature Tranny Failures Due To The Wrong Oil Being Used. Amsoil Or Merc 5 Is A Safe Bet, Or Look At Rating Of Other Brands.

.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have used regular tranny fluid and put in some of that Lucas trans oil additive. That stuff I think is excellent. It keeps my tranny cooler and it shifts smoother. My old GMC I had had 180K on it with a plow and the tranny started to not want to shift when it should. I put this stuff in and it was fine.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive Heard Real Good Things About The Royal Purple Synthetic With The Lucas Additive


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The lucas additive does work good on an ailing transmission but I don't recommend using it in a trans that's working just fine,rather than the Lucas I HIGHLY RECOMMEND a product from LubeGaurd called transmission protectant. It's a preventative maintenance item rather than a "fix in a bottle" kinda stuff. I've been using it in all my tranny's for the last 12 year's and I've NEVER lost a tranny yet.It's also the only trans additive recommended by all the OEM manufactures's. Here's a link with some info on it: http://www.getautohelp.com/automotive_products/60902.html


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I restate my post- you'll do MUCH better by useing the factory recomended fluid and installing a DEEP TRANNY PAN to keep temps down.

The link to the LubeGuard site says it all, 90% of tranny failures are caused by HEAT, more fluid means lower fluid temp. Additives are good when tranny's are in need of repair. With proper maintenance these additives can do way more harm than good... Remember the Slick 50 class action lawsuit?

Useing a fluid additive in a tranny that's not ment for it is like putting Type F in a Chevy. If the fluid is too slick in the wrong tranny, good by clutches. If it's not slick enough, good by clutches.

Now, FoMoCo has Mercon varients and Type F varients, GM has Dextron varients, DC has their Varients,. in general NONE are interchaingable (except some older vehicles would take Dextron or Mercon). So why is it that Amsoil and Royal Purple only have 1 transmission fluid type? (Am I wrong? I have never seen more than one fluid from either..)


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

All of this talk about tranny fluid has me thinking. What type do I need for my E4OD tranny 5.8 motor and how much. Also where would I go for a deeper pan?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

firelwn82;346563 said:


> All of this talk about tranny fluid has me thinking. What type do I need for my E4OD tranny 5.8 motor and how much. Also where would I go for a deeper pan?


 Depending on the year of your truck it will take either mercon or mercon 5 fluid. You'll need to check your owner's manual to be positive as the two fluid's aren't compatible so you don't want to mix them together. As to capacity, for a fluid and filter change it will take 6 or 7 qt. If you add a deep pan It'll take 9 or 10 to fill it. For a good quality deep pan check this out...http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=BMM%2D40290&N=700+4294925134+4294839071+4294922122+4294904035+115&autoview=sku


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

WINTERGROUP;342737 said:


> Amsoil Is A Good Choice, But 1996 And Newer Fords Have A Different Rating For Tranny Oil, You Can Not Run The Regular Mercron Oil, You Have To Run Merc 5 Oil,
> 
> In Addition To Property Management I Have A Repair Facility, What I Am Telling You Is From What I Have Seen. I See Alot Of Premature Tranny Failures Due To The Wrong Oil Being Used. Amsoil Or Merc 5 Is A Safe Bet, Or Look At Rating Of Other Brands.
> 
> .


Merc 5 spec trans fluid didn't come into effect until the 5r110 trans (torqshift). Prior to that trans the 4r100, e4OD, Aod, C-6, C-4 were either Type-F or Dextron III/Mercon spec trannies.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

justme-;346431 said:


> . in general NONE are interchaingable (except some older vehicles would take Dextron or Mercon).


This is not true, actually for the most part most trans fluids are interchangable. The big exception are Toyota and Mercedes trans fluids. DCX, Dextron II, Dextron III/Mercon, and Type F fluid are the same base stock, for the most part they just add different friction modifiers (friction material) to them. I use Type F in my old Turbohydro and Torqueflight 727 trannies because it has the most friction material in it and helps the clutches grip better, I don't want silky smooth shifts. This is actually an old drag racing trick. The 727 I have has the most miles 480,000 and heaviest truck #16,000 and absolutely no issues with running Type F. Now with that said I do not believe the new Merc 5 is interchangable with the others, but I am not positive.
Getting back on topic, as far as fluid type, well I run regular Type F in most and change it once a year, but in a e4OD I would consider a synthetic or synth blend mostly due to it is a marginal trans behind a diesel. As far as bigger pan I would put a 4r100 4x4 pan on it to get more capacity and a drain plug, as well as add a V-10 or 6.0 PSD cooler they are much bigger then a 7.3 PSD, or other gasser coolers. No oil additives for me.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I checked on the Merc-5 compatability with the other older fluids and I was told it is not compatable. But like I said earlier the Merc 5 is only speced for the 5r110 aka Torqshift trans not the earlier ones.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

C6, E4OD & 4R100 take regular Dextron III/Mercon fluids. The 4R70W (F150/Expedition) and 5R110 require Mercon V which is a synthetic blend, but also has different friction modifiers and conditioners in it. Regular Mercon and Mercon V are not compatable so check the owners manual and the stamping on the dipstick to see which yours uses.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Mudman for the info on the 4r70w trans, I know nothing about that and other lighter duty trannies. So I didn't want to include it in my post and be wrong.


----------



## lubricity (Jan 15, 2007)

Tranny fluids have gotten a lot more complicated lately. Dodge started this by designing a transmission then screwing with the fluid to make it work. Instead of designing a tranny that works with the current fluid.
Now Ford and GM are starting to do the same.
Different friction modifiers, viscosity, and base stock. So you can also factor in the Unability to know what base oil was used with red dye added. It all looks alike. Some good thought here so far. 
Ford's oil is Hydrocracked. 
Some synthetic, some mineral, and some real crap oils.
We have found some Fords, GM, and Dodge trucks that are overloaded with burned fluid after 5 months of service. ( using regular fluids )
Synthetics are definitely superior in performance and run cooler.
A deeper pan gives you more volume and helps. 
Mercon WILL work with regular oil. 
Problems might be shift points or converter lock-up.
In the S-10 type vehicles, it can actually feel like installing a shift kit in the transmission by changing fluid types. 
In our business it is all about locking up the clutches with minimal slip. Well the Americans want transmissions to shift without feeling it. Well, that means SLIPPAGE. 
Slippage means HEAT.
Heat means oil degrading.
If you use Amsoil, Royal Purple, or another good sythetic. I would recommend NO additional additives. Just use the additives with cheap oils.
That is another subject.


----------

